# squid error: URL can't be retrieved



## cbrace (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I installed squid 3.1.4 from a package on my FreeBSD 8.1 box to serve as a transparent proxy for outoing www traffic. After adding a line to my pf.conf file and restarting PF, my outgoing web traffic appears to get rerouted to squid, but it returns an error message for every page: 


```
ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: /index.php

Invalid URL

Some aspect of the requested URL is incorrect.

Some possible problems are:

Missing or incorrect access protocol (should be http:// or similar)

Missing hostname

Illegal double-escape in the URL-Path

Illegal character in hostname; underscores are not allowed.

Your cache administrator is webmaster.

Generated Sat, 30 Oct 2010 16:41:54 GMT by lim.nl (squid/3.1.4)
```
For some reason, squid appears to be dropping "http://" and the domain name for the URLs. Anyone know what is going on here?

Thanks.


----------



## kpa (Oct 30, 2010)

Does your squid.conf have this?

```
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 intercept
```


----------



## cbrace (Oct 30, 2010)

I had simply *http_port 3128*. 

Editing it accordingly fixed the problem. thanks.


----------

